# RMI Problem



## weljo (15. Dez 2009)

he leute versuch mich grad mit rmi und wollt zum anfangen mal das beispiel von sun ausprobieren. Compiling the Example Programs (The Java™ Tutorials > RMI)

bekomme aber die exception wenn ich es ohen den secure maneger versuch.

ComputeEngine exception:
java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.1.104; nested exception is: 
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.newCall(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.rebind(Unknown Source)
	at ComputeEngine.main(ComputeEngine.java:25)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
	... 6 more


was mach ich falsch???


----------



## Marco13 (15. Dez 2009)

Läuft das irgendwie über Router oder ist eine Firewall im weg? (Kann auch schon die Windows-Firewall sein).


----------



## weljo (15. Dez 2009)

die ip ist meine ... sprich garnichts dazwischen und firewall ist auch off


----------



## weljo (17. Dez 2009)

hab dem server jetzt folgende zeile hinzugefügt und es läuft. (ka wiso das im standardbeispiel nicht so ist)

```
LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT);
```


----------



## tuxedo (17. Dez 2009)

Man kann die Registry entweder programmatisch starten, oder man startet sie via "rmiregistry" als extra Programm. 

Macht man beides nicht, hat man exakt dein Phänomen


----------

